# empty large cut out??



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've painted houses where the would set art work or plants [artificial] up there.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I've painted houses where the would set art work or plants [artificial] up there.


Thanks I've considered artwork, but not sure exactly what to use outside of paintings that isn't an option. Plants would be good, but I'm worried about having to climb a ladder (that I don't own yet) twice a week to water it or it possible dying because it doesn't get much direct sunlight.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aside from being a dust trap that no one can clean, my daughter puts her Christmas tree in hers. She reaches over the balcony with a long handled duster to clean it. Really a wasted artsy fartsy space.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

By artwork I didn't mean pictures/painting but rather sculptures and large what nots.

They do get dusty, when I can I'll paint the flat part with latex enamel to match the walls.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Some friends of ours had a house like that and the husband put a very large stuffed tiger up there as a joke. It stayed up there for several years . . . You could try that! 

I'd probably make it your seasonal showcase. Christmas tree, jack-o-lantern, Easter bunny, etc.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> By artwork I didn't mean pictures/painting but rather sculptures and large what nots.
> 
> They do get dusty, when I can I'll paint the flat part with latex enamel to match the walls.


Ahhh Ok I get it now I'll see if I can find something big and "cheap" as the home pretty much used up all of our savings so artwork isn't a priority.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

NickTheGreat said:


> Some friends of ours had a house like that and the husband put a very large stuffed tiger up there as a joke. It stayed up there for several years . . . You could try that!
> 
> I'd probably make it your seasonal showcase. Christmas tree, jack-o-lantern, Easter bunny, etc.


hahaha my wife would kill me!! I like the idea of seasonal things, but that would mean more "honey do's" for me so a sculpture that won't need to be touched ever is much more appealing


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

This Yeti sculpture is a keeper. It's 6' tall so it will fill the space and be visible from anywhere in the room. Front lawn too. It's on the Walmart site if you're interested.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Huge glazed pottery, you can get them 5 or 6 feet tall.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

abrowning said:


> This Yeti sculpture is a keeper. It's 6' tall so it will fill the space and be visible from anywhere in the room. Front lawn too. It's on the Walmart site if you're interested.
> 
> I think I would be packing my suit case if the wife came home and saw that above "HER" entrance.





ChuckF. said:


> Huge glazed pottery, you can get them 5 or 6 feet tall.


Hahaha funny you say that as I actually used to make quite a bit of pottery and have the entire top of the kitchen cabinets filled with various pieces. Although the largest piece I made was only a little over 3' I'm leaning toward a sculpture of some type if I can find something that's won't costs me the going Yeti rate.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

LGHTme said:


> Hahaha funny you say that as I actually used to make quite a bit of pottery and have the entire top of the kitchen cabinets filled with various pieces. Although the largest piece I made was only a little over 3' I'm leaning toward a sculpture of some type if I can find something that's won't costs me the going Yeti rate.




LOL. Wives have no sense of humor about that kind thing. At least mine doesn't complain when I put up my crank ghost for Halloween.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

LGHTme said:


> Hahaha funny you say that as I actually used to make quite a bit of pottery and have the entire top of the kitchen cabinets filled with various pieces. Although the largest piece I made was only a little over 3' I'm leaning toward a sculpture of some type if I can find something that's won't costs me the going Yeti rate.


Your house must look like my 90 year old grandmas.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

BIG Johnson said:


> Your house must look like my 90 year old grandmas.


hahah hardly….. today’s modern ceramics that I make include kazagama firing that gives things a nice bright orangish color, bright colorful crystalline glazes, and hand painted murals. I even had a piece entered into an exhibit at the American Museum of Ceramic Arts. Nothing like the old brown bowl and plate my grandma owned.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't know if it would match your decor, but a stained glass panel hanging on chains from the ceiling might look nice, especially with the light coming in behind thru the window.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sago palms are attractive.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Don't know if it would match your decor, but a stained glass panel hanging on chains from the ceiling might look nice, especially with the light coming in behind thru the window.


That's a great idea. The home is fairly new and we are going for a very modern look with light / dark grey on the walls grey flooring and lots of glass and steel. Not sure what it would costs, but I'm sure it would have to be a custom job and as long as it's around $500 it should work. 

Maybe something simple like these.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Sago palms are attractive.
> View attachment 411105


Yeah I may do a tall palm since the area is very long and narrow. However I'd have to get a very big watering can to reach the area.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

LGHTme said:


> Yeah I may do a tall palm since the area is very long and narrow. However I'd have to get a very big watering can to reach the area.


Or long-handled.:wink2:It doesn't take much water & doesn't show dust like a broadleaf. My favorite palms were Areca, but that was a long line of them in Hawaii.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Or long-handled.:wink2:It doesn't take much water & doesn't show dust like a broadleaf. My favorite palms were Areca, but that was a long line of them in Hawaii.


I was actually thinking about making a SIP container and find a plant / tree for that area that doesn't mind being wet so I would only need to water say once a month if that, but most palms don't like wet feet so that wouldn't work. Another problem is that area doesn't get much light so it needs to be something that doesn't need a lot of sun.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

LGHTme said:


> I was actually thinking about making a SIP container and find a plant / tree for that area that doesn't mind being wet so I would only need to water say once a month if that, but most palms don't like wet feet so that wouldn't work. Another problem is that area doesn't get much light so it needs to be something that doesn't need a lot of sun.


A family member had one in SF. That's pretty cloudy. :wink2:


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Adding up a show plant will truly be helpful to add up a great look for your house.


----------

